# karate school commercials



## thekuntawman (Jun 8, 2003)

i would like everyone to visit this site and see tiger schullman karate.

these are very funny, i think your going to like it!

http://www.tsk.com/mediagallery/video/


----------



## arnisador (Jun 9, 2003)

He certainly has a lot of schools.


----------



## Matt Stone (Jun 9, 2003)

The Temple Kung Fu commercials here in the Washington State and Canada area are hilarious...

Watching good ol' Grandmaster Simon, white haired and white robed, accompanied by some of his followers, get attacked in a park...  GM Simon tosses them all around effortlessly (and technique-free, I might add...  They seem to just bounce away from his mystical spirit aura  ).

I look forward to their 0100 showings...  They only get aired late at night and on poor quality channels.  Funny stuff.

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## Leo Daher (Jun 10, 2003)

The "Karate Santa" is pretty cool.


----------



## twinkletoes (Jul 5, 2003)

death to the karate santa, and the person that drew him.


----------



## Disco (Jul 5, 2003)

Aside from the fact the TSK is making a boat load of money (they do know how to sell it), why are so many people down on this system? I realize it was a sales pitch, but what they showed (training and technique wise), looked OK to me. What am I missing?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 5, 2003)

Aside from what I personaly think of what may be being tauht, The man has a great advertiseing technique.  That is put it in frount of the people. If they see it enough they will belive it.
  Anyone out their remember how Steve Spry used to have his poster up at almost every bus stop.He filled his school because every one saw his face all the time, and associated it with success
  Television adds are a great way of getting the public to associate you name with a product, in this case self defence/karate/ this guys school


----------

